# Comment nettoyer trackpad ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2002)

Mien, il a commence a coller a fond des fois j'ai mal a clicker a cause de poussier, gras vin biere, etc. Est-ce que je peut le ouvrir, et nettoyer ???


----------



## dany (25 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Natura:
*Mien, il a commence a coller a fond des fois j'ai mal a clicker a cause de poussier, gras vin biere, etc. Est-ce que je peut le ouvrir, et nettoyer ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est un ordi ou le menu du bistrot du coin ?


----------



## le terrible (27 Juin 2002)

Une écriture correcte, c'est bien et ça fait toujours plaisir à ceux qui lisent.
Parce que là franchement,on comprend rien.
A force de boire de la bière,tu commences à confondre bistrot et iBook!
Allez,bon Bescherelle!


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Natura:
*Mien, il a commence a coller a fond des fois j'ai mal a clicker a cause de poussier, gras vin biere, etc. Est-ce que je peut le ouvrir, et nettoyer ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai l'impression que le clavier n'est pas en meilleur état et que certaines touches te restent collées aux doigts....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2002)

C vrais, ca fait 10 ans que Je suis en France, mais  J'ecrit tres mal encore. En + Les Francais adore les ecritures bien et la critique aussi, Mais Par contre on ecoute bien etrangers. Yoh, Les gars, en tout cas, C quoi C reponse, aha ?


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2002)

Ne t'amuses déjà pas à l'ouvrir, tu risquerais de le regretter...

Un chiffon légèrement humide pour nettoyer les traces de bières (pour le vin ça devrait marcher aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ensuite, il faut s'attaquer au gras, toujours un chiffon doux, avec un produit dégraissant sans alcool (genre produit à lunettes), enfin, comme le reste du portable...

Sinon, ne projette pas du liquide directement sur ta machine et éteint-la avant (puisque tu as l'air assez brouillon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

